# Cannondale issues recall notice for Integrated Carbon Cranksets



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

APRIL 12, 2007 -- BETHEL, CT (BRAIN)--Cannondale has voluntarily issued a safety recall notice with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission. The products affected in the recall include 2007 and a few 2008 Cannondale bicycle models that are equipped with two-piece road and mountain system integrated cranksets. Three-piece system integrated Hollowgram cranksets and three-piece carbon system integrated cranksets are not affected.

Cannondale has learned from Full Speed Ahead, the manufacturer of the cranks, that a manufacturing process error caused a defect in the aluminum spindle portion of the crankset. “A small percentage of spindles were essentially overcooked during heat treatment causing very small cracks in the wall of the spindle,” said Chris Peck, vice president of research and development at Cannondale.

“It’s important to note that this was a manufacturing error on a limited run of goods. The manufacturing process itself is not flawed, nor is it a design flaw. The system integrated, oversized BB30 compatible spindle has been in the Cannondale line since the year 2000 without issues. It is race-proven at the highest level and has passed the highest fatigue testing standards in the industry when manufactured correctly," Peck added.

“FSA is a valuable partner, has taken full responsibility for the error in manufacturing and worked quickly to make the necessary changes to correct it."

Cannondale is conducting a mailing direct to consumers. Both Cannondale and FSA hve put appropriate control procedures in place to ensure quality prior to shipments.

“Rider safety is of paramount importance with this recall. We urge anyone that has purchased one of these bikes to contact their dealer immediately and have your bike inspected,” Peck said.

No injuries have been reported. Approximately 2,300 bicycles may have the defective spindle. Replacement parts will be provided and installed free of charge to individuals affected by the recall.

For more information, visit www.cannondale.com or call the company at (800) BIKE-USA.

http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_files/techcenter/2007_carbon_si_crank_recall_notice_en.pdf


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

so this is ONLY the carbon version of the SI crank? not the aluminium hollogram SI?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

mikeyp123 said:


> so this is ONLY the carbon version of the SI crank? not the aluminium hollogram SI?


Yes, *only* the 2-piece carbon road crank or 2-piece carbon mountain crank, and specifically only for the models/years listed on the PDF document cited in original post.

Ironically, this all happens just as I'm experiencing problems with my Cannondale 2-piece carbon Si crank...but my bike's model & year don't meet the recall criteria!


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*si cranks*



Bob Ross said:


> APRIL 12, 2007 -- BETHEL, CT (BRAIN)--Cannondale has voluntarily issued a safety recall notice with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission. The products affected in the recall include 2007 and a few 2008 Cannondale bicycle models that are equipped with two-piece road and mountain system integrated cranksets. Three-piece system integrated Hollowgram cranksets and three-piece carbon system integrated cranksets are not affected.
> 
> Cannondale has learned from Full Speed Ahead, the manufacturer of the cranks, that a manufacturing process error caused a defect in the aluminum spindle portion of the crankset. “A small percentage of spindles were essentially overcooked during heat treatment causing very small cracks in the wall of the spindle,” said Chris Peck, vice president of research and development at Cannondale.
> 
> ...


whats difference between 2 and 3 piece cranks?


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

2 chain-rings vs 3 chain-rings?


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

steel515 said:


> whats difference between 2 and 3 piece cranks?



The 2 piece cranks have the spindle integrated to the non drive side crank and the 3 peice has a separate BB spindle with two separate arms.


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

Bob Ross said:


> Yes, *only* the 2-piece carbon road crank or 2-piece carbon mountain crank, and specifically only for the models/years listed on the PDF document cited in original post.
> 
> Ironically, this all happens just as I'm experiencing problems with my Cannondale 2-piece carbon Si crank...but my bike's model & year don't meet the recall criteria!



What is the issue? Those models listed are the ones that have the 2 peice cranks as an option what model year and bike do you have?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

coyotebike said:


> What is the issue? Those models listed are the ones that have the 2 peice cranks as an option what model year and bike do you have?


The issue as described in the recall has something to do with stress cracks developing in either the carbon or the aluminum spline, due to improper cooking or cooling... not sure exactly how that manifests itself. I've read anecdotal reports of earlier Cannondale-by-FSA carbon cranks having a problem where the carbon would separate from the aluminum spline in the crank arm.

The problem with my bike is that the two halves (left & right sides of the crankset) were slipping; there was about a centimeter or two of forward/backward rotational play in the left crank arm before the drivetrain actually engaged. LBS believes this is due to a manufacturing defect...but since my bike is an '05 or '06 (not sure, I bought it just as the model years were transitioning) Synapse Carbon 2, it's not covered by this recall. Should still be covered by warranty though.

Operative word there being "should" ...


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Pretty typical fro FSA cranks in my experience. I've had 2 non-drive side arms fail on 2 different cranks and I'm not too sure it's not getting ready to happen again on my Mega-Exo, I've had some intermittent symptoms that are similar to the 2 previous failures. FSA needs to get its **** together.


----------



## ronin7 (Apr 5, 2007)

I am purchasing a new system six within the next few weeks with the full dura ace setup. My question is should i go with the Dura ace crankset or one of the Cannondales cranksets, but after reading about the recent recall on the cannondales sets i guess my mind should be pretty made up. I would definitely like to hear some feedback on your opinions on both cranksets. Thanks


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm happy with my Cannondale Aluminum Hollowgram SI.. if you notice above, the recall was only the carbon cranks... the FSA stuff. The Liquigas team uses the same crank on their Sixes.


----------



## brycer (Nov 12, 2006)

I had the left hand crank arm on the Si Carbon model replaced 2 months after buying my Six13 team 1 - it started making all sorts of nasty cracking noises when I was up out of the saddle going uphill. This was due to the aluminium spline delaminating from the carbon. Cannondale replaced the cranks under warranty. 

Roll forward to 4 month mark. Take the bike back to the shop this week for a service and checkup on the cranks (as the replacements were the 2 piece model thats on recall). Get the call from the mechanic yesterday and he tells me that in the process of putting the cranks back on they came apart. Appears that the axle cracked in half when he torqued it up  

Shop will be calling Cannondale monday to discuss the situation. Meantime I am bikeless.  

So thats 2 failures in 4 months. While they may replace this set how can you have any confidence that they arent going to fail again and cause a nasty accident.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow.. that totally blows. I wonder if you can nag them into putting a non-carbon-fiber crank on there, either the Hollowgram Aluminum SI or the Dura-Ace, depending on the bracket size. I believe the carbon cranks are outsourced from FSA, which has a history of troublesome quality.


----------



## brycer (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes it blows very severely. FSA make the cranks to Cannondales design. Just do some searching on FSA cranks and note how many posts there are about them failing, coming apart etc. FSA are prompt with warranty replacements - they need to be otherwise they would be out of business!

I will followup with Cannondale when the shop have spoken to them on Monday and see what they will do.


----------



## ahhchon (Apr 16, 2007)

stinks, i'm going to call cannondale to see if they can change my carbon crank to the alum on monday!


----------



## brycer (Nov 12, 2006)

Well my bottom bracket was checked and is ok - the right crank however is not  

It appears that the aluminium housing in the middle of the spider that goes onto the BB splines was coming away from the surrounding carbon.  

Would have caused the crank to come off entirely. Lucky it didnt happen when up out of the saddle going for it :aureola: 

Anyway shop put on a new one under warranty.

Lets see how long these last.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

brycer said:


> Take the bike back to the shop this week for a service and checkup on the cranks (as the replacements were the 2 piece model thats on recall). Get the call from the mechanic yesterday and he tells me that in the process of putting the cranks back on they came apart. Appears that the axle cracked in half when he torqued it up


That's exactly what happened to mine...except, as noted above, mine was not one of the recently recalled models. They did replace the entire carbon crankset under warranty, but it took them THREE WEEKS to get the new cranks in from Cannondale! (Or, from FSA actually, which I guess is slightly more plausible.)


----------



## Big S & Giant Hater (May 29, 2007)

*You guys picked a winner.*

Tech Center.
C A N N O N D A L E I N N O V A T I O N






RECALLS



2007 Lefty Speed DLR2 and Lefty Speed Carbon SL Recall Notice (en) (PDF) 

2007 Carbon SI Crank Recall Notice (North American Product, en) (PDF) 

2007 Carbon SI Crank Recall Notice (European Product, en) (PDF) 

2007 Carbon SI Crank Recall Notice (European Product, de) (PDF) 

2007 Carbon SI Crank Recall Notice (European Product, fr) (PDF) 

2007 Carbon SI Crank Recall Notice (European Product, it) (PDF) 

2007 Carbon SI Crank Recall Notice (European Product, nl) (PDF) 

2007 Carbon SI Crank Recall Notice (European Product, es) (PDF) 

C1 Carbon Front Brake On Certain Synapse & System6 Bikes Recall (PDF) 

Handlebar Bag 2004 2005 Recall (PDF) 

Certain Gemini Frame 2002 2003 Recall 

Zepp Stem 2002 Recall 

Rotor Bolt Recall (PDF) 

Easy Rider 2002 Recall (PDF) 

Easy Rider Addendum 2002 Recall (PDF) 

Carbon Lefty Second 2001 Recall 

Raven2 Bottom Bracket Repair 2001 Recall (PDF) 

Carbon Lefty Recall 

Campagnolo Quick Release 2001 Recall (PDF) 

CODA brake recall (PDF) 

CODA quick release skewer assembly (PDF) 

Certain Coda Competition Disk Brake 1999 Recall (PDF) 

Certain Coda Quick Release 1999 Recall (PDF) 

CODA Quill Stem 1999 Recall (PDF) 

Polygon PM215 Seatpost 1999 Recall (PDF) 

Certain Coda 900 Crank 1997 Recall 

Raven2 Seatmast Repair 2000 Recall (PDF) 



Right up there with Lipitor and Alpo. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

well.. you could look at another way. 

- being very proactive with their recalls, looking out for their customers
- note the gap in recalls between 2005 and 2007
- many of those recalls are not for Cannondale parts
- doesn't look like a lot of recalls for the 7 year period, if you collapse the redundant ones

Keep up the good work Cannondale!

Don't forget the best warranty in the business... so go away Trek troll. FYI, here's you punkassed Trek recalls:

2006
2006 Trek Anthem C Elite Recall

2001
2001 Chariot Child Carrier Retrofit

2000
2000 Icon Stem Recall
2000 Manitou Fork Recall
2000 Rock Shox Suspension Fork Recall

1998
1998 Sachs Chain Recall

1996
1996 Klein Stem Recall (Model Year: 1994-1995 Quantum Pro)

1994
1994 KHS Bottom Bracket Recall


----------



## Big S & Giant Hater (May 29, 2007)

mikeyp123 said:


> well.. you could look at another way.
> 
> - being very proactive with their recalls, looking out for their customers
> - note the gap in recalls between 2005 and 2007
> ...



Take notice none of these are Trek bikes.


----------



## ahhchon (Apr 16, 2007)

so far so good with my carbon crank..


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

SPECIALIZED & GIANT SUCK said:


> Take notice none of these are Trek bikes.


Well isn't that exciting!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!1!!!!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> That's exactly what happened to mine...except, as noted above, mine was not one of the recently recalled models. They did replace the entire carbon crankset under warranty, but it took them THREE WEEKS to get the new cranks in from Cannondale! (Or, from FSA actually, which I guess is slightly more plausible.)



Well, look who gets to resurrect an old thread?

Nine months later, and guess what I've got? I'll give you a hint: IT'S NOT A BIKE...BECAUSE MINE IS IN THE SHOP. _AGAIN_!

Yep, exact same problem as last April. This is now the second time I've had to have the Cannondale-by-FSA SI integrated carbon cranks replaced on my nineteen-month-old Synapse Carbon 2. I'm freakin' livid. Phuck you Cannondale! Phuck you FSA!

If I didn't like the way that bike rode so much I would just tell the LBS "nevermind, don't repair it under warranty, just replace it with a BIKE THAT WORKS!!!!" aarrrrggghhh....


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Could they upgrade you to the aluminum hollowgrams or a variants of the Carbon SI that is not efffected? Any pictures of the defect?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

CHL said:


> Could they upgrade you to the aluminum hollowgrams or a variants of the Carbon SI that is not efffected?


Part of the problem is that the Carbon SI cranks that I have -- that I've now destroyed twice -- already _are_ ostensibly an unaffected variant! My bike was not included in the model years covered by the recall.

LBS told me that as part of the repair they are "in a dialog with Cannondale to seek a solution that will prevent this from recurring." I suspect that might indeed mean they're going to upgrade me to the aluminum Hollowgram SI crankset. 




CHL said:


> Any pictures of the defect?


Unfortunately, no. I'm hoping to get down to the shop while they've still got it disassembled and before they affect a solution just so I can get a better understanding of what the problem is. I understand the symptoms and have gotten quite good at identifying their onset, but I'm still not 100% certain what causes them.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Big S & Giant Hater said:


> Take notice none of these are Trek bikes.


You're right, and George Hincapie didn't get a recall notice on his 2006 Paris-Roubaix ride. That was certainly not a high-point in Trek lore.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> Part of the problem is that the Carbon SI cranks that I have -- that I've now destroyed twice -- already _are_ ostensibly an unaffected variant! My bike was not included in the model years covered by the recall.
> 
> LBS told me that as part of the repair they are "in a dialog with Cannondale to seek a solution that will prevent this from recurring." I suspect that might indeed mean they're going to upgrade me to the aluminum Hollowgram SI crankset.



...or not. Apparently Cannondale's solution is to replace my 3-piece crank with a 2-piece crank -- still carbon SI (still made by FSA, I believe).

This strikes me as just plain weird, because



Bob Ross said:


> APRIL 12, 2007 -- BETHEL, CT (BRAIN)--Cannondale has voluntarily issued a safety recall notice with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission. The products affected in the recall include 2007 and a few 2008 Cannondale bicycle models that are equipped with two-piece road and mountain system integrated cranksets. Three-piece system integrated Hollowgram cranksets and *three-piece carbon system integrated cranksets are not affected*.


So they recalled the 2-piece cranks from a later model year than my bike & insist the 3-piece cranks are fine...but they're replacing my earlier 3-piece cranks with a new 2-piece crank. What a difference a year makes! :mad2:


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Well they had to figure out something to do with all those recalled cranksets. Any chance they will replace with a Dura Ace crankset? Do you have a lemon law in your state.?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

jupiterrn said:


> Any chance they will replace with a Dura Ace crankset?


Dura Ace would require an additional bottom bracket adapter, & the last thing I want to add to this potential clusterfuk is _more_ hardware. If the 2 piece crankset turns out just as flakey as the 3-piece has been, I'm going to demand the Hollowgram SI.




jupiterrn said:


> Do you have a lemon law in your state.?


Not sure. I must confess, I'm so enamored of the finish on this bike -- which Cannondale no longer makes -- that I'd be reluctant to replace the entire bike even if they offered.

Reluctant...but I'm not stupid; I'd take it.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Bob:

Well hopefully the two piece crankset works for you. I would still inquire with the LBS what type of warranty comes with the crankset, just in case the new crankset should unfortunately start to develop the problems you have experienced. 

I'm not sure that they could guarantee an aluminum Hollowgram update but at least give you piece of mind that the crankset would be replaced with a "comparable" alternative that uses the BB30 system.

Safe & happy winter riding,
CHL


----------

